# Workshop Tour



## yorkie (Sep 2, 2013)

I always enjoy seeing how everyone organizes their workshop, I'm an organization junky, so thought I would show mine.

I use a Jet Bandsaw with a 6" riser.  Delta 18-900 Drill press with 6" quill travel.  Jet 1220VS lathe, Jet 1.5hp 2 micron dust collector.  The drawers I use for the blanks came from Ikea, but I don't think they carry them anymore.  The plastic drawers came from Lowes.  The 64 drawer chests came from Amazon and I keep all my bushings in there; not much room left!

I have a Craftsman dust collector hooked up through the wall for when I'm CA finishing, and hook that up to the lathe off an elbow so I can get the fumes out.

Also, picture of my lightbox setup.

Lastly, and as importantly, some of you may have noticed I have a flatscreen/DVD and speaker setup.  A guys gotta have action movies playing in the background while turning; makes it much more fun.  Also, the DVD player is a multi-region, as I originally from England, so I can play all my English comedies while I'm drinking a nice cup 'o Yorkshire Gold!

Enjoy and feedback welcome.


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 2, 2013)

Great looking shop, except it is way too clean.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 2, 2013)

I love shop tours.  Thanks. 

What's with the 'belt tensioned'?   On the lathe.  Doesn't  seem like something you're likely to forget.  

I have the same lathe.  The only time I ever change the belt is for unbalanced bowl blanks.


----------



## jlnel (Sep 2, 2013)

how do you like the dust collector? ive been looking at that one. is it pretty quiet?


----------



## yorkie (Sep 2, 2013)

It has a belt tensioner lever and I always keep it untensioned so the belt doesn't get out of round and cause vibrations; I've had it happen on other machines.  The only thing is that I always forget to retension and so I have two places on the lathe reminding me to retension the belt.



Dan Masshardt said:


> I love shop tours.  Thanks.
> 
> What's with the 'belt tensioned'?   On the lathe.  Doesn't  seem like something you're likely to forget.
> 
> I have the same lathe.  The only time I ever change the belt is for unbalanced bowl blanks.


----------



## yorkie (Sep 2, 2013)

The Jet is awesome and is not too loud at all.  It does a great job with suction at 1360CFM, and the 2 micron dust collector unit works great.  You have to remember to spin the flaps to keep it running clean but otherwise, I couldn't be happier.

The Craftsman is what it is.  It was a great price and does a good job with suction.




jlnel said:


> how do you like the dust collector? ive been looking at that one. is it pretty quiet?


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice shop.  Perhaps You could give me some lessons on shop cleanliness & organization :biggrin::wink::biggrin:.

How nice is that 1221?


----------



## yorkie (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm a bit of a nut about keeping everything clean, I'm afraid.  I love, love, love the lathe.  It's a solid lathe with good reverse and the VS works perfectly.  The only thing that bugs is that it says not to start the lathe with the speed dial to full.  I find this irritating as I have to keep remember ing to dial it down when I switch it off between barrels.




walshjp17 said:


> Nice shop.  Perhaps You could give me some lessons on shop cleanliness & organization :biggrin::wink::biggrin:.
> 
> How nice is that 1221?


----------



## Joe S. (Sep 2, 2013)

Is that snakewood I see? I'm "planning" on cleaning and organizing my shop "soon". I'm jealous of your set-up!


----------



## yorkie (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, it's Snakewood alright.  I'm going to put it on a brushed stainless Falcon.  Here's to it NOT cracking within 6 months.  oh, boy!




Joe S. said:


> Is that snakewood I see? I'm "planning" on cleaning and organizing my shop "soon". I'm jealous of your set-up!


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 2, 2013)

When do you find time to turn - looks like you must spend all your time cleaning and organizing!!   Seriously, great looking shop and layout. Like all your storage and DC "plumbing". Thanks for showing. Got any DVD's of Morecambe & Wise or Benny Hill or Dave Allen? :laugh: My favorites when I was stationed there.


----------



## yorkie (Sep 2, 2013)

I have the full collection of Morecambe & Wise the BBC years and the Thames years; Eric Morecambe was a comic genius!




flyitfast said:


> When do you find time to turn - looks like you must spend all your time cleaning and organizing!!   Seriously, great looking shop and layout. Like all your storage and DC "plumbing". Thanks for showing. Got any DVD's of Morecambe & Wise or Benny Hill or Dave Allen? :laugh: My favorites when I was stationed there.


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 2, 2013)

Joe S. said:


> Is that snakewood I see? I'm "planning" on cleaning and organizing my shop "soon". I'm jealous of your set-up!


I've been planning to clean and organize my shop for years.

:tongue:


----------



## kena (Sep 2, 2013)

These photos of my shop should make everyone with a messy shop feel better...   AND, it is actually pretty neat right now!


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice candle sticks.  Hardwood floors in your shop?


----------



## kena (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, as my wife will tell you, this is the only room in the house with hardwood floors.  I installed the floor myself.  Don't know if I'd do another one...   getting too old.  The candlesticks are figured ash from a Woodcraft baseball bat billet.  I have to turn some "candles" for them.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice shop Stephen! Thanks for sharing.
Do I see a glass grinder in the last pic to the right of the toaster oven? Are you a stained glass person too? I have met a couple of other pen turners who also work with stained glass. 
I keep wondering how to incorporate glass into pen turning.


----------



## kena (Sep 2, 2013)

These photos of my shop should make everyone with a messy shop feel better... AND, it is actually pretty neat right now!
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## yorkie (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, My Wife Does Stained Glass.  





Charlie_W said:


> Nice shop Stephen! Thanks for sharing.
> Do I see a glass grinder in the last pic to the right of the toaster oven? Are you a stained glass person too? I have met a couple of other pen turners who also work with stained glass.
> I keep wondering how to incorporate glass into pen turning.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice shop Yorkie.  Where did you get the dust collection hood for your lathe?  I like it!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 2, 2013)

kena said:


> These photos of my shop should make everyone with a messy shop feel better...   AND, it is actually pretty neat right now!



I don't know if I feel my shop is cleaner but I won't complain about the size any longer.   Nice use of space though.


----------



## Tom T (Sep 2, 2013)

That is wonderful, great shop, very neat.  They make TV shows about guys like you.


----------



## navycop (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks good.. Do you got to open the window to use the planer?? :biggrin::laugh:


----------



## yorkie (Sep 3, 2013)

I Think PSI SellsThem





brownsfn2 said:


> Very nice shop Yorkie.  Where did you get the dust collection hood for your lathe?  I like it!


----------



## fitzman163 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have to say I just love Work Shop Tours! I know we have shops, jigs, and fixtures but I wish more people would post pictures of their shops for all to see. I have gotten so many great ideas from seeing pictures of others ways of setting up or organizing their shops. I don't know about others here but I have spent a lot of time online checking out all kinds of wood shops big, and small, net, and messy.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Sep 9, 2013)

kena said:


> These photos of my shop should make everyone with a messy shop feel better...   AND, it is actually pretty neat right now!



OMG    Is this a room inside the house?  If so how do you keep dust form infiltrating the rest of the house?


----------



## yorkie (Sep 9, 2013)

LL Woodworks said:


> kena said:
> 
> 
> > These photos of my shop should make everyone with a messy shop feel better...   AND, it is actually pretty neat right now!
> ...



I had the garage extended 10 feet when we had the house built.  The shop is at the back of the garage against the house wall and I have a big jet 1360CFM dust collector and a Craftsman one for the CA finishing.  I also have a Jet ceiling mounted filter but I never switch it on.


----------



## yorkie (Sep 9, 2013)

By the way, these are also in my garage, and under dust covers most of the time.  1972 Triumph Spitfire and a 1964 Jaguar 3.8s RHD.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Sep 9, 2013)

even the autos are clean,  you are just too organized and clean. I bet your wife must keep the shop, cars, and garage clean, right?

I keep trying to convince my wife to clean the shop with no luck yet.


----------



## yorkie (Sep 9, 2013)

ES171678 said:


> even the autos are clean,  you are just too organized and clean. I bet your wife must keep the shop, cars, and garage clean, right?
> 
> I keep trying to convince my wife to clean the shop with no luck yet.



I wish!  I'm just a neat freak!  I have a shop vac that I use to keep everything clean and then I blow it out with a garden blower every couple of weeks; I've lost some great blanks that way! :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Sep 9, 2013)

Fitzman163
 if you do a search there are a couple of threads with pictures of members shops.


----------



## Leviblue (Sep 9, 2013)

yorkie said:


> By the way, these are also in my garage, and under dust covers most of the time.  1972 Triumph Spitfire and a 1964 Jaguar 3.8s RHD.



Alright Stephen, I'm stopping by the next time I'm in Charlotte/Mooresville area! 
Nice shop and the cars are excellent.


----------



## yorkie (Sep 9, 2013)

Leviblue said:


> yorkie said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, these are also in my garage, and under dust covers most of the time.  1972 Triumph Spitfire and a 1964 Jaguar 3.8s RHD.
> ...



you're very welcome.  bring some stuff to trade.


----------



## Deadhead (Sep 9, 2013)

The dust hood, how do you like it?


----------



## yorkie (Sep 9, 2013)

Deadhead said:


> The dust hood, how do you like it?



i like it a lot.  I've tried several types but this works best


----------



## fitzman163 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Thanks*



mredburn said:


> Fitzman163
> if you do a search there are a couple of threads with pictures of members shops.



Thanks mredburn. I was looking for a place everyone could dump photos of their shop so everybody could look at shops only and not have to search allover to find. I once had a site bookmarked that was only shops. You would see the persons name and under their name all the shop photos,very cool to look at lot of great ideas.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 10, 2013)

jlnel said:


> how do you like the dust collector? ive been looking at that one. is it pretty quiet?



It's the same one I have, and I swear my house vacuum is louder.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 10, 2013)

yorkie said:


> Deadhead said:
> 
> 
> > The dust hood, how do you like it?
> ...



When I bought mine like that about 4 years ago, it clamped on to the lathe.  I took off the clamp and got a BIG magnet and used it to hold the hood on.  Sometime later, I saw it in the store with a magnet attachment.  Great minds think alike.


----------



## hard hat (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the tour. I think a shop represents a persons mind, yours is well organized and clean and I bet you're rather efficient. 

Action movies huh? I always just have music on, usually loud.


----------



## SloLouie (Sep 11, 2013)

I may be a bit premature, but i wanted to share my shop too, well, my soon to be shop. I'm in the process of building a new garage/wood shop. Overall it will be 997 sqr ft, the shop side will be a little over 400 sqr ft. the shop side, in the forground of the first pic, will be on floor joists with a sliding barn door to the garage. I'm having alot of fun planning and figuring out the details. 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## lorbay (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok I have looked at this 3 times now and I don't see a comment about it. Where is the light box set up????
Lin


----------

